# Attention à la 4G Bouygues/B&you sur iphone5



## Esart (18 Décembre 2013)

Bouygues et B&you annoncent que leur 4g est complètement compatible avec les iPhone5 or c'est complètement faux !
L'iPhone 5 ne peut se connecter qu'au réseau en 1800 et pas celui en 2600
Le problème c'est que tous les nouveaux émetteurs installés par Bouygues ne sont qu'en 1800.
Sur Lyon par exemple, il n'est quasiment pas possible de se connecter en 4g avec mon iphone5 alors que mon Samsung galaxy S3 se connecte partout.
La carte de couverture sur le site Bouygues indique pourtant que l'iPhone5 peut se connecter en 1800 quasiment sur toute la ville or c'est rigoureusement faux.
Bien vérifier la couverture avec un iPhone5 avant de souscrire un abonnement Bouygues ou B&you
Les publicités de Bouygues pour appâter les possesseurs d'iPhone 5 sont juste mensongères...


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2013)

Esart a dit:


> Bouygues et B&you annoncent que leur 4g est complètement compatible avec les iPhone5 or c'est complètement faux !
> L'iPhone 5 ne peut se connecter qu'au réseau en 1800 et pas celui en 2600
> Le problème c'est que tous les nouveaux émetteurs installés par Bouygues ne sont qu'en 1800.
> Sur Lyon par exemple, il n'est quasiment pas possible de se connecter en 4g avec mon iphone5 alors que mon Samsung galaxy S3 se connecte partout.
> ...



Tes sources sont ?

Sinon, un peu de lecture contradictoire... Baromètre de la 4G sur iPhone 5 et iPhone 5c/5s


----------



## Esart (19 Décembre 2013)

Ton lien ne concerne que les débit lorsque l'iPhone 5 accroche un réseau.
Le problème, c'est qu'il ´accroche que les antennes en 1800 MHz qui sont peu nombreuses.
Toi qui est si bien informé (tu ne bosses pas chez Bouygues par hasard ?) tu devrais savoir que toutes les nouvelles antennes sont exclusivement en 2600 donc incompatibles avec l'iPhone 5.
Sur Lyon par exemple, les commerciaux Bouygues ont pour consigne de dissuader l'achat de l'iphone 5 pour éviter ce problème...


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2013)

Complément de lecture... http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-5-vraiment-compatible-4g-free-1236811.html


----------



## Esart (19 Décembre 2013)

Rien à voir avec le sujet que j'ai soulevé.
Je ne parle que du réseau Bouygues qui fait sa pub sur la compatibilité de l'iPhone 5 avec son réseau.

En réalité, l'iPhone 5 ne peut se connecter qu'aux antennes en 1800 mhz (les anciennes souvent peu nombreuses dans certaines villes comme Lyon par ex)

Il est incapable de se connecter aux antennes qui émettent en 2600 mhz, c'est àà dire celles qui sont déployées actuellement.


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2013)

Esart a dit:


> Rien à voir avec le sujet que j'ai soulevé.
> Je ne parle que du réseau Bouygues qui fait sa pub sur la compatibilité de l'iPhone 5 avec son réseau.
> 
> En réalité, l'iPhone 5 ne peut se connecter qu'aux antennes en 1800 mhz (les anciennes souvent peu nombreuses dans certaines villes comme Lyon par ex)
> ...



Mais de quoi tu parles, puisque tu es chez SFR. Là c'est du dénigrement sur Bouygues sans preuves.

Cartes de couverture réseau fixe & mobile 4G / 3G + - Bouygues Telecom


----------



## Esart (19 Décembre 2013)

Je parle de mon abonnement B&you comme je l'ai déjà précisé.
J'ai le droit d'avoir plusieurs abonnements non ?
J'ai précisément écrit que la carte de couverture de Bouygues n'est pas exacte en ce qui concerne l'iPhone5 (même si on active l'option iphone5 sur la carte ce qui correspond à la couverture 1800 mhz).
En réalité le réseau 1800 mhz couvre très mal la ville et l'agglomération.
Il n'y a pas un modérateur pour demander à Locke de ne pas changer le sujet du fil.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2013)

Esart a dit:


> Je parle de mon abonnement B&you comme je l'ai déjà précisé.
> J'ai le droit d'avoir plusieurs abonnements non ?
> J'ai précisément écrit que la carte de couverture de Bouygues n'est pas exacte en ce qui concerne l'iPhone5 (même si on active l'option iphone5 sur la carte ce qui correspond à la couverture 1800 mhz).
> En réalité le réseau 1800 mhz couvre très mal la ville et l'agglomération.
> ...



Je ne change rien, on parle de Bouygues et la couverture 4G avec l'iPhone 5 et peu importe la fréquence. Donc... C'est pas fini. Alors dans Lyon, tu trouves que ça ne marche pas bien. Tu es dans les zones blanches ? Pas de bol...





De plus Bouygues est en conformité avec ce qu'impose l'ARCEP...

http://arcep.fr/index.php?id=8571&tx_gsactualite_pi1[uid]=1594&tx_gsactualite_pi1[annee]=&tx_gsactualite_pi1[theme]=&tx_gsactualite_pi1[motscle]=&tx_gsactualite_pi1[backID]=26&cHash=91e69b6ea5b5d825c7


----------



## Esart (19 Décembre 2013)

Tu es sourd ou tu fais exprès ? 
Je sais lire une carte et je t'ai déjà dit que je suis en plein dans les zones roses théoriquement couvertes par l'iPhone5.
L'iPhone 5, à l'intérieur de ces zones, n'accroche quasiment jamais le réseau en 4G.
Pas la peine de faire le malin comme tu le fais, je connais parfaitement cette carte de couverture et le problème est bien connu de Bouygues dans la région. IL se trouve que j'ai comme voisin un responsable régional de Bouygues qui me confirme le problème.
Je ne comprends donc pas que tu persiste à chercher à démontrer le contraire.
Mon fil est juste pour prévenir les membres du forum que, contrairement à ce qui est affirmé sur les pubs de Bouygues, l'iPhone 5 ne passe pas sur tout leur réseau.
Les émetteurs en 1800 Mhz ne sont guère plus nombreux que ceux de free par ex et l'iphone est incompatible avec les nouveaux émetteurs qui sont tous en 2600.
L'iPhone 5 est donc déjà condamné sur ce réseau à court terme.
Si on possède déjà un iPhone 5, ça permet de dépanner quand on a la chance de tomber sur la bonne antenne mais il ne faut pas compter dessus ni se fier à la carte "officielle" de Bouygues.
Le choix d'un iphone 5c ou 5s est judicieux.
Maintenant, garde tes délires et ton agressivité pour toi et laisse les membres du forum prendre connaissance des infos avant de se faire bêtement pièger par manque d'infos fiables.

A Lyon comme dans d'autres villes, l'iPhone 5 ne constitue qu'une solution temporaire et aléatoire sur le réseau Bouygues voilà tout.


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2013)

Mais je ne suis pas agressif mon lapin, allez, bisous de moi.


----------



## G4_Cube (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Des retours de la part de possesseurs d'iPhone 5 sur B&You ou Bouygues depuis cette discussion ?

Merci !


----------



## Locke (14 Janvier 2014)

G4_Cube a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Des retours de la part de possesseurs d'iPhone 5 sur B&You ou Bouygues depuis cette discussion ?
> 
> Merci !



Cherche dans d'autres sections, par exemple... http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-5-4g-1238498.html ...y'en a d'autres.


----------



## Sebastos (20 Janvier 2014)

Moi j'ai un iPhone 5, il m'affiche bien 4G mais très clairement, je télécharge au même débit que j'avais en H+ Sosh (environ 1.7Mo/s ...)

Une idée ?


----------



## silef (21 Janvier 2014)

Des infos officielles venant de l'opérateur ? Car je veux bien que la 4G soit l'arnaque de l'année (tous opérateurs confondus) mais c'est limite là.


----------



## Esart (23 Janvier 2014)

Après plusieurs relances, B&you m'a finalement répondu que mon quartier n'est pas couvert par la 4g pour iPhone 5 et qu'il ne le serait pas.
J'habite Lyon 5° et chacun peut aller vérifier que les cartes de couverture de Bouygues ne signalent aucun problème de couverture pour l'iPhone 5.
Il,s'agit donc clairement de publicité mensongère.
Par ailleur, je circule beaucoup en France et je peux témoigner qu'il est rare que j'accroche correctement le réseau 4g de Bouygues. Dans ts les cas, le débit t'est très inférieur à de la 4G lorsque je réussis à me connecter. En revanche, le réseau 3G est le meilleur de ts les opérateurs et de loin.
J'ai aussi un abonnement SFR, un Orange et un Free.
SFR passe dans plus d'endroits avec un relativement bon débit.
Orange est un peu plus difficile à accrocher mais le plus souvent avec un très bon débit.
Sur Lyon (je ne l'ai pas essayé ailleurs), Free à un débit inférieur à tout le monde mais mon expérience avec eux n'est pas très significative


----------



## Hedi2 (7 Février 2014)

Je confirme ce que dit l'auteur du post. Je suis passé de free à bandyou juste pour avoir la 4G avec mon iPhone 5 et pour le moment je n'ai capté que la 3G. L' ARCEP qui a autorisé bouygues à convertir ses antennes a donné le feu vert à des publicités mensongères. Je précise que je vis à Paris

Par ailleurs comme dit plus haut, si on regarde les cartes de couverture de bouygues, tout paris est en 4G.


----------



## MaitreYODA (7 Février 2014)

"Je suis passé de free à bandyou juste pour avoir la 4G avec mon iPhone 5 et pour le moment je n'ai capté que la 3G."

Pareil pour moi depuis maintenant 3 semaines, mais moi j'ai la 4G!! Même dans la petite ville pommée où j'habite!
Petit retour d'expérience: des débits qui même avec 5 barres dépassent rarement les 30 mb/s. Pour info, je n'ai été qu'une seule fois à plus de 40 Mb/s. Le reste du temps je suis entre 7 et 15Mb/s.
Et pour la 3G, les débits que j'ai constaté sont selon moi inférieurs à ceux de Free Mobile.


----------



## Hedi2 (10 Février 2014)

C'est de la publicité mensongère et je suis étonné que des sites comme MacG n'en parlent pas. Surtout que Bouygues fait expressément de la publicité pour les possesseurs d'iPhone 5.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2014)

Hedi2 a dit:


> C'est de la publicité mensongère et je suis étonné que des sites comme MacG n'en parlent pas. Surtout que Bouygues fait expressément de la publicité pour les possesseurs d'iPhone 5.



Pour toi le fautif c'est Bouygues ? Bon alors va pleurer dans les boutiques et porter plainte auprès d'eux.

Que voulez-vous que MacG fasse ?


----------



## Hedi2 (10 Février 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Pour toi le fautif c'est Bouygues ? Bon alors va pleurer dans les boutiques et porter plainte auprès d'eux.
> 
> 
> 
> Que voulez-vous que MacG fasse ?




J'ai du mal à comprendre si tu me tutoies ou si tu me vouvoies premièrement, ensuite je vois pas pourquoi tu me parles comme ça et enfin MacG est habitué à parler des opérateurs notamment qui axent leurs communications sur l'iPhone. En ce qui concerne bouygues, ils ont décidé de parler aux possesseurs d'iPhone 5 en leur offrant quelque chose qui était jusque là impossible à savoir la 4G sur l'iPhone 5. Or c'est faux.

Je trouve que MacG aurait pu se pencher sur la question c'est tout.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2014)

Je te laisse chercher un article rédigé par MacG sur l'iPhone 5 et la 4G, si, si, je ne raconte pas d'ânerie. Et tu vas être stupéfait de leur test.


----------



## Letabilis (11 Février 2014)

J'aime bien les discutions "passionnées" comme ça 

Envisageant de passer chez B&YOU d'ici peu je suis tombé sur ce topic et après quelques recherches pour vérifier certains propos, j'ai trouvé quelques articles qui permettraient d'apporter des éléments de réponse sur le fond.

Le premier est accessible  ici

Comme on peut le lire sur cet article qui date d'il y a 2 mois et qui se base sur les derniers chiffres de l'ANFR : "Bouygues délaisse pour l'instant les fréquences 2,6 GHz et  surtout 800 MHz pour se concentrer quasi exclusivement sur le 1800 MHz,  ce qui est compréhensible."

Bref, tout ça pour dire à Esart que je te crois bien volontiers quand tu nous dis que tu ne captes pas la 4G chez toi, que tu te sens escroqué par la carte/pub de bouygues qui nous ment.
(Même si j'ai souvent trouvé que le terme "publicité mensongère" était un pléonasme ). 

Cependant il semblerait donc que tu te trompes lorsque tu avances que _"__Les émetteurs en 1800 Mhz ne sont guère plus nombreux que ceux de free  par ex et l'iphone est incompatible avec les nouveaux émetteurs qui sont  tous en 2600.__"_ (cf. l'article de PCInpact plus haut).
De plus comme on peut le voir sur cet article, partagé par l'ami Locke sur un autre fil, ou encore sur celui-là de MacG, la bande des 1800 Mhz (la seule compatible iPhone 5 pour ceux qui auraient perdu le fil :rateau présente, encore aujourd'hui, beaucoup de qualités et n'est pas prête d'être abandonnée, bien au contraire.

Amicalement


----------



## olivier17100 (1 Mars 2014)

Pour savoir quel antenne et quel opérateurs on a dans sa ville il y a l application open signal

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------

Non c l application cartoradio excuser moi


----------



## michael67 (14 Avril 2014)

Hedi2 a dit:


> C'est de la publicité mensongère et je suis étonné que des sites comme MacG n'en parlent pas. Surtout que Bouygues fait expressément de la publicité pour les possesseurs d'iPhone 5.





Salut étant possesseur d'un iPhone 5 et d'un forfait 4g Bouygues je ne vois pas ou il y'a publicité mensongère


Car quand tu vas en boutique il te dise bien au moment ou tu souscris ton abonnement que "attention il n y a qu'une bande 4g compatible avec votre iPhone 5"

Ensuite je sais pas peut être au moment de la souscription ils ont oublié de te préciser ou bien que toi même tu n'y pas pas fais gaffe au moment ou le vendeur te la dis. 

Pour finir si ton Samsung est "mieux" ben utilise le....


----------



## Esart (5 Décembre 2015)

Mon fil était de décembre 2013... Depuis ils font un peu plus attention. Plus de 23000 lectures de ce fil, les utilisateurs sont averts non ?


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2015)

Esart a dit:


> Mon fil était de décembre 2013... Depuis ils font un peu plus attention. Plus de 23000 lectures de ce fil, les utilisateurs sont averts non ?


Et ?

Pour le coup tu fais le troll sans savoir combien de membres sont chez Bouygues, car ton chiffre ne reflète assurément pas la réalité !


----------



## Esart (5 Décembre 2015)

Tu as raison, le chiffre exact est 22761 comme précisé au début du fil. Décidément ta mauvaise foi sur ce sujet amène à se poser des questions sur ton rôle de modérateur et ton éthique...


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2015)

Esart a dit:


> Tu as raison, le chiffre exact est 22761 comme précisé au début du fil. Décidément ta mauvaise foi sur ce sujet amène à se poser des questions sur ton rôle de modérateur et ton éthique...


Ton chiffre c'est du pipeau, ça ne reflète que la lecture de ton message et si toi tu l'as relu une centaine de fois, ce qui doit être le cas. A quoi sert de citer ce chiffre, vu que ce ne sont pas des abonnés de chez Bouygues qui ont lu ton message, ou si peu ?


----------



## Esart (5 Décembre 2015)

Ta mauvaise foi et ton agressivité dépassent l'entendement.


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2015)

Esart a dit:


> Ta mauvaise foi et ton agressivité dépassent l'entendement.


Tu as raison mon lapin, je suis vraiment très agressif. 

Je n'ose pas te dire que je suis encore chez Bouygues et je te laisse avec tes certitudes. Après on sera tranquille, vu que tu vas quitter B&You.


----------

